# Point and shoot tips?



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not working with an advanced cam of any kind and I'm the opposite of well versed when it comes to the craft of photography. However I would like to take some better shots of my fish with my 10 megapixel point and shoot.

Just wondering if there were any obvious tips that I haven't already been using?


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Set camera to macro, use auto ISO, when shooting with flash, shoot down and to the right to minimize the reflection caught in the viewfinder. Shooting without a flash, everything must be still, which is nearly impossible with fish.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I would say that the more light you have the better, even if it's just an extra light strip on top while you are shooting. The biggest difference maker is a flash above the tank with a remote flash trigger, but, those are expenses that not everyone is willing or able to take on. Post some shots and we can try to help. Also, it would be a great idea to do a little googling on how digital cameras work, understanding the ISO, shutter speed and F Stops and how they interact together will give you a good understanding of how to make better photos, in all situations.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with every thing that's said by RRasco and RayQ. With a point and shoot, you're always going to be a second or two behind the shot that you want because the shutter speed and the sensor processing time. You need to get in your hands on a DSLR and compare. Be warned, you may never use your point and shoot again!


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

What can I expect to spend on an entry level setup ideal for capturing tank shots?


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I thought you had a 10mp pint n shoot? It's where most people start, including myself. I think that you need to ask yourself how far you want to go with the photography. $500.00 (or less) could get you all of the used equipment needed to give you the best opportunity to get great shots, or, you could spend thousands. . . The point is that no matter what equipment you have, you have to be willing to learn how to use it to get better photos. :thumb:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Great tips.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

opcorn: Let's see some shots guys


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

These are from a Canon SD1100 IS.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The main drawback with P&S cameras is the shutter lag. This can be somewhat compensated with by taking numerous shots. Adding extra light is a good idea to help avoiding use of the flash. It basically costs nothing to shoot digital photos so take lots and try different things with the hope of getting some decent shots.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Shutter lag must be more of a brand issue, I have never used a Canon p/s that had a lag, but, Olympus is notorious for it. . .


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

here's 2 of 10 of my point and shoot work using the tips you guys gave me. I added a tripod and used a peice of printer paper to cover and diffuse the flash. are they decent?


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

it was difficult to get a clear shot, surprisingly, he stayed pretty still but I was shooting through a bowfront so...


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Not bad. What kind of camera are you using? They are a little grainy which can occur if the ISO is too high or you used a zoom. I would recommend never using the zoom, but if you do, never exceed the optical zoom of the camera. I find that even using the optical zoom reduces the quality of the picture, at least with my point and shoot.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah I used the zoom to full capacity  camera is a Samsung Sl420 5X zoom, 10.2mp.

I didn't like that even though these shots are in good focus, on the subject, the real fine details of the skin etc. aren't popping. Prolly just need a better cam+no zoom. The fish seemed less skittish when using the tripod. Don't know why but this was my first time using a tripod.

I'm a real photo newby so may I ask, what is an ISO?


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

> *In traditional (film) photography* ISO (or ASA) was the indication of how sensitive a film was to light. It was measured in numbers (youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve probably seen them on films Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 100, 200, 400, 800 etc). The lower the number the lower the sensitivity of the film and the finer the grain in the shots youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re taking.
> 
> *In Digital Photography* ISO measures the sensitivity of the image sensor. The same principles apply as in film photography Ã¢â‚¬â€œ the lower the number the less sensitive your camera is to light and the finer the grain. Higher ISO settings are generally used in darker situations to get faster shutter speeds (for example an indoor sports event when you want to freeze the action in lower light) Ã¢â‚¬â€œ however the cost is noisier shots. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll illustrate this below with two elargements of shots that I just took Ã¢â‚¬â€œ the one on the left is taken at 100 ISO and the one of the right at 3200 ISO (click to enlarge to see the full effect).


http://www.digital-photography-school.c ... z1U4OFCXs1


----------

